# Bersa Shortage



## Dstiebs (Jan 13, 2007)

I just picked up my new Bersa380ccnk today and can't wait to shoot it. I was talking with the Dealer who accepted the gun for me and he can't get any from the suppliers. He said that the Bersa line is the Hottest Pistol on the market and the prices are going to reflect it. I asked him to look for a BT40UCDT 10rd or 13rd and the same in the 9mm. He said the Duo-Tones are very scarce. I have found some in the Firestorm line and I know they are almost the exact same gun but I am trying to stay with the Bersa line. I payed 380. for my BT45UCSS but see more and more going for 499. Better get them while you can and the prices are still reasonable.


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

i bought a t380 dou tone for 199.00 acouple of months ago at gander mt . today same gun 249.00. i might buy it for the future . i really like this gun.


----------



## asetech1962 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Shortage*

Call me paranoid but I feel the same way. I still remember when the NEF/H&R single shotguns were $89.00 at Wal Mart before they got popular and got their own forum. I want a Thunder 40 High Cap. real bad and I have the feeling I better hurry up before the price hike


----------



## EAJ (Jan 24, 2007)

I just purchased a Bersa Thunder 380 concealed carry, with 3 OE magazines for $261 delivered. I’m looking forward to receiving and testing it.


----------



## Blaster (Jan 30, 2007)

Placed an order for an 380cc in matt black last week. I was told today that all that is available is the nickel version. They will ship when one becomes available.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

They are steadily going up in price, I've been watching it over the past year. What blows my mind is that the makers don't realize something: the price is a big draw. The Bersa and even something like the XD... people look their way because the price is outstanding. I wouldn't have paid $300 for my t380. $200 was fine, though.


----------



## jcthomasva (Feb 22, 2007)

I feel like a sucker cuz I paid 289 for a duotone. But the shop I bought from had a few duotones and a couple blue firestorms, + mags.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Was it the deluxe? I know the deluxe is usually up in those ranges.


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*New Bersa 380 Duotone*

Hi Gents, I ordered the Bersa Duotone .380 that Budsguns had for $215, but by the time I payed $25 for shipping, $25 for FFL Transfer and $5.00 for security check I ended up paying $275.00. I'm not sure what model it is after reading that several of you got a T.380, etc, but I'll take what I got considering they're asking $329 for a blue and higher for SS or diotone. 
Received an email from Budsguns today telling me my new gun has been shipped (can't wait) 
What kind of range reports have you seen for these little Bersa's?
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2007)

JimK66 said:


> What kind of range reports have you seen for these little Bersa's?
> Jim


If you haven't been there yet, check out Bersa Talk Lot's of range reports!

I purchased my Bersa two years ago and even then they were difficult to find. By the time Davidson's sent me a stock watch email, the retailers were already sold out! I ended up with the "limited edition" gold accents from Lipsey's. Seems they have a supply of these! Been a great little gun!

Mouse Guns has several links to some good Bersa reports!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We've had a sudden rush on the T380s at my job. I sold two of them yesterday in less than 20 minutes, one the day before, and one other sales person sold another this morning. We're clean out of the damn things now. LOL!

JimK: I've got the duotone myself. I had some issues with it when I first got it, but we later discovered it was probably more the dealer than the gun. I won't go into it since most of it is hearsay, but I'm not at all blaming the gun anymore. My range report is very positive on the little thing beyond my main issue mentioned above. My T380 is my concealed gun and is carried on my ankle. I've managed to kick off the rear sight, but it only costs $1 to replace. It is very accurate and apparently it likes cheap ammo a lot. I found it likes that Blazer aluminum trash the best, and it's the only gun I've fired that crap through that would take it. Even my revolver spits it out in a fit of rage, so that's saying something. It's easy to take down once you get the hang of it. The worst part of taking it down is putting it back together. Just remember when trying to get the slide over the barrel, jiggle the slide a little and it'll line up. Once it lines up it snaps back together without a problem. After you've done it a few times, though, it'll take seconds to break down and snap together again. My customers hate me because I make it look so easy now. LOL!


----------



## scurtis_34471 (Mar 8, 2007)

I paid $300 for my Thunder .380 CC last August. They were new, hard to find and my local dealers are all a bit on the high side. Its still a great gun for $300, but I certainly wouldn't pay $400 for it. Bersa's claim to fame is the value proposition. Their guns are nice, but they are certainly not comparable to a Kahr or a CZ. I consider them a better alternative to Kel-Tec and Skyy. They are very hard to beat in their chosen arena. I just hope they remember what that arena is.


----------



## asetech1962 (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/hunting/center_fire_handguns


----------



## bakerjw (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, there is one less Thunder 40 on the market. I've never owned a Bersa before and was actually looking for an IWI 40 S+W when I came across one at a gun show yesterday. it felt good, the sights are agreeable, and the price was good. $365 not counting tax and fees. I do believe it will be my primary carry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

asetech1962 said:


> http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/hunting/center_fire_handguns


The problem with the ones at academy is that they have the "U" rear sight instead of 2 dots.


----------

